# Goodbye my beautiful Maisie



## paigebrittain_ (May 14, 2013)

I don't even know how to write this 

Maisie had a tumour on her throat that grew pretty large. She was completely herself until yesterday. I got home from work and she was just sat with her eyes half open. It's not like her to stay still when I come in. She turned and just stared at me and looked so sad. She couldn't even move. I knew it was her time. I'd had a feeling all week that it would be this week. 

I rushed her to the vets and they said that she couldn't be saved. I knew it would be the kindest thing to do to let them help her cross the bridge. 

I'd always wanted to get my first rats from a breeder but when I went to pets at home and saw Maisie and Cassie cuddled up together I couldn't not take them home. Cas looked scared but Maisie gave me her big doe eyes (I quickly got used to seeing them whenever I had food). 

She was the big sister. Cassie always snuggled under her when she was tired. She was so so greedy. Whenever I had food and she was in her cage she would stick her nose so far through the bars and sniff as hard as she could. 

She made me laugh everyday. I feel so lost without her. The vets were so nice and stayed open late for us so we didn't have to rush out last moment with her. I buried her in my parents garden and my dad dug up some daffodil bulbs he had planed and put them over the top so they will grow to mark her space. 

I just kept saying sorry to her. Sorry I couldn't save her. Sorry this happened to her. Sorry I had to do it. I feel so horrible. I know she would have died through the night anyway and maybe ended up in pain but I just feel horrible. 

I'm so sorry I couldn't save you princess Maisie. I'll look after Cassie for you. We'll miss you so so so much every single day. Thank you for everything you've done for me. Thank you for being so beautiful, funny and cheeky. 

Rest in peace my beautiful girl. I love you so so so much xx


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear the news


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I meant to put In a sad face but It won't let me edit It out. Weird.


----------



## Sgreene9398 (Nov 10, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. I hope her cagemate is coping


----------



## paigebrittain_ (May 14, 2013)

Thank you both.

Cassie is doing well. I think she knew it was Maisies time, she gave her one last groom before Maisie went to the vets. I'm spending every second I can with her.

I'm not coping too well. Do you ever cope or do you just get on with life because what else can you do? I miss her so so much


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

This is so sad 
She was beautiful, i'm so sorry for your loss *hugs*


----------

